# Hcg



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

In a 1 ml insulin syringe. How would you measure 2000 iu ?


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Assuming you added 1ml of water to a 5000iu vial of hcg, then 0.4ml would be 2000iu


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

DarkKnight said:


> Assuming you added 1ml of water to a 5000iu vial of hcg, then 0.4ml would be 2000iu


Thanks buddy 👍


----------

